# Google- Doctors not diagnosing irritable bowel syndrome - Telemanagement



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Telemanagement
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Doctors not diagnosing irritable bowel syndrome*
*Telemanagement*
Hundreds of people may be suffering from the symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome*, yet are undiagnosed, according to a report by doctors from New York. The doctors also discovered that *irritable bowel syndrome* significantly impairs the quality of life *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

